# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Time Freeze?

## Lucius

Im not sure were I should put this topic but I gues dream control should do. But to the point..

I've heared here and there that it is somehow possible to actually stop time when you are in a lucid dream making you able to spend like days,weeks or even months in a dream, while there only passes a small period of time in the waking world..

If this was true you could like spend a month in a dream then,one day in the waking world,then a month in a dream again..now that woul open new possibilities..an entire new world,but its probally either bullshit or extremely difficult to achieve and only able to freeze time for a couple hours,you guys ever heared about it?

----------


## Seeker

That would be a neat trick.
Seri, any ideas on this?

----------


## jill1978

I cant see why this would'nt be possible somehow, but might take extreme mental skills....I cant even keep my lucidity for over a half hour of perceived time.

----------


## Ginko

I know hot to stop Real Time in your Dream.  Although im not sure if you can dream where you stop time and every 1 around you is frozen in time. But i know of a Teckque devised by some guy where you spend years in a dream

 i know how to* lenthin* your lucid dream. I read this at another 

A series of test where done to lucid dreamers somwhere where they seeed how long they could stay in there Lucid dream. Well this 1 guy reported living up to somthing like 94 years in his dreams. Ill tell you how he did it and how its poosible later 2.

First after  becomeing lucid he made sure he didn't want to think about his body liying there on the bed. Instead he what he did is he Yelled " Stop Real Time". He imagened himself slowing down time, maybe like he watched the hands of a clock slow down or somthin. He visualized it as everything in the dream world would stay the same but anything else outside of the dream world slowy be moving.

After awakening and reporting to have lived 94, the explantions where given. To you dreaming regular dreaming seems to be like your normal life, but when you know your LD, you Know you only have a certain amount of time, this acknolgement makes you also think of the outside world and pulls you closer to awakwning. He really didn't sleep 94 years. Memories from his consiouse life filled in the little gaps and he percived as if he lived 94 years. So in all truth he really thought while he was dreaming he lived to be 94.


If any of you know what im say is wrong plz tell me, and if you don't know what im saying just ask.

----------


## Seeker

Hey man, thanks.  That sounds like it should work.  Can you post a few web-links, or do you remember where you heard this?

----------


## Silver Sphere

I have my doubts.  Seems to me like your brain operates pretty much the same when you're asleep as when awake with regards to time, so unless you can do that while you're wide awake, I don't see it working.

Would there be any way to prove this is possible if you could do it?

----------


## Lucius

Hmmm, it could be possible many mysteries are yet to be revealed an I doubt the brain actually works on the same level when your dreaming then when it does when your awake,yes it should be possible, but it probbaly requires great mental power.

But question,what if you would stay in a dream for so many years,would you stay awake in your dream or actually go to sleep in your dreams and wake up in your dreams cause staying awake for years and years doesnt seem that good either, but going to sleep in your dreams and waking up in them seems hard,or atually it would be like a false awakening??

----------


## Serinanth

... well..

They did tests, and found that time runs just a little bit faster in dream, but is normaly around the same as real time.

They hooked sensors up to a dreamers eyes, using a predetermined signal of eye movements, they would signal when they attain lucidity and then signal again at which time they would start counting to ten in the dream, when they finished they would signal again, they found it to be close to real time.  They say that the experiences where it seems like you live or experience a long period of time is simply your mind tricking you, adding in thougths and memories that make it seem like time has passed...

I cannot accept that due to my own personal experience, I refuse to accept that the time I spent was made up... its just too long a time, too many experiences.

The mind can operate at much faster speeds without being tied down by the body, think about your dreams... how in the HELL does it create then process all that visual, auditory olfactory, well all your senses.. how does it create a world so seamlessly so quickly? There is ALOT of unused potential there... and probably alot more...

The spirit interacts with the brain at speeds of less that of planck time whish is suposed to be the smallest measure of time, there is something like 5X10**44 planck intervals in one second, any time smaller than that is... 

Fuzzy...

Yep folks 

Science says time is fuzzy... *sigh*

Well anyways, during such a small interval of time the spirit is able to exert tremendous will on certain atoms.. namely the ones in your neurons...Works like this... a powerlifter can burst lift something twice as heavy as if her were going for repetitions...
Thats how the spirit interacts with the brain. 

So if you are withdrawn from the waking world in totality, if you were retreated to just the spiritual essense of yourself... you have alot of time on your hands.  Also explains how we can easily expand out awareness in dreams when we begin to release the tethers to the physical.

rant rant rant..

----------


## Tim

i have read about this on a couple sites

----------


## Seeker

Makes sense Serinanth.  Where did you get your information about the spirit interacting with they physical at the Planck constant?
I would like to read that paper!

----------


## Lucius

WHoa..imagine a 94 years lasting lucid dream, I mean thats mad..if you awake from that you would completely be outta balance i think,not used to the normal world at all..but nobody then actually answered my previous question yet,what do you think, if you were to spend that much time in a dream would you actually sleep and awake in it? like having a false awakening,knowing it is one..you could pretty much live another life,or even,a new life

----------


## Seeker

That's a scary path you are starting down....  ::shock::  

How do you know that you are not in an extended dream right now and might wake up at any time?

----------


## Lucius

Actually, nothing is for sure in this life, so who knows,mabey it is,mabey its not,but still you didnt tell me what you think, would you actually sleep and wake up in a dream?

----------


## nerve

I was thinking the EXACT thing, and was going to make a thread...well darn..someone beat me to it...  ::lol::   yeah, I really want to get more into this too...it is FAR too interesting to ignore!

----------


## Seeker

Given that LDers are prone to false awakenings, I suspect that you would have regular sleep intervals.  Would you dream within those sleep intervals?
I have no idea, but suspect you would.

I wonder if some similar mechanism is responsible for some comatose conditions.  Those where there is no injust and normal brain activity, but the person simply won't wake up.

----------


## Lucius

Indeed it does, just thinking about the possibilities ey? hehe   ::-P:  ,that would be like..uhh..the invention of the wheel for cars,or something well, you know what I mean   ::?:

----------


## nerve

well yeah, I have many dreams (damn them!) where I'm laying in bed or on a couch, trying to go to sleep and have a lucid dream!   ::roll::   ::|:

----------


## Dream-Master

Here is my theory (coming from a neurobiologist)

As Seri said, time passes almost equally fast in dreams as in real life.  But what if our mind could produces memories incredibibly fast in the dreams, such that the sleeping mind downloads and saves all those memories in the 10 minutes that you are lucid.  When you actually remember the memories you feel like they are much longer.  Just like copying a DVD.  Takes a minute to save but three hours to watch.  Haven't we all heard of people who see their entire life go past them in the second before an accident?  I think it's the same principle.  You are seeing it downloaded and can pack a ton in a little time space!

----------


## nerve

so it's actually possible!?! *shudders at the possibilities*   ::-P:

----------


## Seeker

Remember Total Recall?  A whole two week vacation downloaded instantly.

----------


## Lucius

Its probaly possible,why the hell not   :smiley:  
Its probally gonna take some time,but mabey with alot of practise it will

----------


## nerve

I'm sure it'll be totally worth it no matter how long it takes. think about it, if we learn to do that, then learn to 'share dreams' er whatever you call it..we could all..get together and crap...freaky...  ::shock::

----------


## nerve

like the Matrix!!   ::lol::

----------


## Lucius

That would indeed be incredible, consider it a second life..whoa, I wouldnt even wanna wake up anymore   ::-P:  
Well mabey once or twice every month hehe

----------


## nerve

which is freaky because you actually will have only slept that night...  ::shock::

----------


## Lucius

yeah really..  ::bigteeth::   thats the good thing about it

----------


## nerve

man...being a lucid dreamer is...like the best thing ever...we know so much...I've been meaning to write a 'report' about it..   ::?:

----------


## nerve

think about this: If you learn to spend *years* in a lucid dream...would you wake up and have a foggy memory about this reality? also, what if you spent like a whole life time in one dream in one night...then did it again every night...it would be as if...you live forever...

----------


## Lucius

it all seems to good to be actually true, but like i said..

"Why the hell not" 

An entire life..damn that sure is something!

----------


## nerve

an entire new life *_every night_*. that is what is freaky. how do we know someone doesn't already do this? someone from this very forum even? anyone who can...will pretty much have 'eternal life'.. or so it will seem. yet eternal life is _forever_...and you cannot life forever, but this goes into a religion feild so let's drop that part. ok, how many days does the average person live, mm? let's just say 70 years so 70 x 300 days. that's _21,000_ days, at minimum. 21,000 lives. say you spend 70 years within these 'lives'. that's 1,470,000 years....

----------


## Seeker

Wouldn't that get a little boring after a while?  There are only so many things you can think up to do.
Some of which involve becoming a criminal or serial killer.

----------


## nerve

your right...a million years..in the bible this one guy lived to be 900 something...but gosh, a _million years_? you're right..heh..I have always wandered if God gets bored..I'm not really getting into religion here, I've heard some people say you are god in your LDs, which is true. but that _is_ something to think about. even if you have everything, living for a million years you would just get sick of living I guess!

----------


## Seeker

I know people that are 80 or 90 that are tired and sick of living, but I suspect it is due to failing health.
I wonder what the threshold is for a health person.  500, 1000 Years?

----------


## Silver Sphere

I figure if you have that much power over your mind you ought to be able to think of something.

You could read up about playing an instrument while you're awake and spend the next 90 sleep years practicing!   8)

----------


## nerve

oh my God I just thought of something else...you could be a genious! a master at like everything! every day, you will have mastered something new! people would FREAK OUT, and you'd probably end up filthy rich!   ::lol::

----------


## Seeker

Groundhog Day...

----------


## Silver Sphere

Yeah, I got to thinking about that movie.    :smiley:

----------


## nerve

never saw it.

----------


## Ginko

Never saw it. Basically this guy keeps living the same day over and over again till he gets it right. Dammmmn this is a very intresting subject obviously, i posted at this topic just like yesterday, and now its all grown up.


Heres the way i look at, I agree about everything with that 1 guy said (about the DVD thing), Its all a matter of perception. You didn't really live that long, just had a few memories from your every day life that  that may hve been an hour long squezed into a second of your dream. I feel any 1 with the mental capicty to do this obviouslly, is good enough enough to retain tell the deffernce between reiliates. And seeing how humans tend use only about 10% of there brain...

I think i have had experince where i have spent a day in my dreams, knew i was dreaming but was to stupid to acctually become lucid. It was right after watching "Somewhere in Time". Yes the movie where that 1 guy kept telling himself he was back in 1913, and his mind actually took him there. Never did it again after that.

"Its like the movies, you see the charcter go to sleep and all of a sudden he wakes up the next moring. Then you automatically assume all that time has passed between when he fell a sleep till when he woke up ."   ::goodjob2::  

Oh yeh i don't think any 1 who could constantly do this would do it every night. You take things for granit unless youv never had it before or till u lost it.

----------


## Lucius

Well, still about the getting bored thing.
I dont know but there is so much to do,and all of that is only limited by your imagination.I think you wont get boring,you dont have to make a new lucid dream every night,you just live several lifes,for instance,first you live the life on an anime character,then you live the life of the matrix,the you live the life of god knows what a rapper, and then..and so on its like controlling your own reincarnation were everything is possible,and mabey its even possible to make you forget your previous experiences! like verbal "ERASE LAST 10 YEARS MEMORY!!" lol that would be another add-on for this wonderful feat

----------


## Seeker

I've been thinking about this thread all night and have come to the following conclusion.
I like Dream-Masters theory about the dream being instantaneous and then being download to memory over a 10 minute interval.
However...
There is a finite limit to the rate memories can be stored.  This limit is based on the amount of key chemicals in the brain and how fast memory structures can be grown.

I don't know what the upper limit is, but I think a whole lifetime of contiguous memory storage would not be possible.  However, there should be room for all the highlites!

Search your memory right now.  You do not have a contiguous record of everything that happened during the last year.  What was the liscense plate number of the car in front of you during your commute this morning.  You saw it, but chose not to record a memory.

----------


## Lucius

I dont think you will ever come to a point were you say "Been here..done that..oh another deja vu.." this goes on endlessly..well mabey after milllions of years but millions of years is pretty much eternity

----------


## Serinanth

You sleep, and you even dream in the dream, which makes thing REALLY confusing.

Seeker, I will have to look into it, I forgot where I found that paper. 
I had beleived this theory for a while, and then a good friend of mine after talking to her about what I beleived showed me the the paper, I was amazed that science had actually come up with the same thing I had only dreamed about. 

It is proven that we influence quantum desicions... I cant remember which thread I ranted about this... and im tired, its time to sleep actually... but I will continue a bit.

Waking up, you feel great loss... like losing a part of yourself, so many people now just a dream, I have gone back to places too, not just here, which makes this place no more real than the others. 

When I first wake up, memories are sharp, but they fade just like dreams, I dont understand the mechanism, it might be a sort of protection, its all just too much especially right after you wake up. But in time you have to just let the past go, if you dont, you end up in a looney bin or worse a cell, or outcast, I was stoned once, but being so near the end made me remember, and it was like a normal lucid dream again, I got up and walked out of the city... long story hehe...

And no It dosent get boring, the last life becomes just a memory, a vague one, and you live.  

Two of my freinds were having a rough time, saying how life is already shitty, how they have seen it all, and one of them looked at me, and said I was lucky, that I had an innocence about me, meaning, that when I see things, like a sunset, its not just another sunset, its a unique thing and I can say wow, thats incredible.  I think this trait of mine has kept me from boredom? You never see a sunset again they are always different, you have to look for the details.

The place you may be might not be earth, then again it might be... do you know how long it would take to traverse the entire planet, exploring all of its wonders? how many differnt things you can learn? even with all that time... and dont ask... I have NO idea how old I am, its hard to keep track of.

I do seem to be a jack of all trades in this place, sit me down or start me up or show me and im off and running on my own quickly like I remember it.
You dont remeber every task and skill you worked at in those places, though and you dont become a genius you just have vague memories of them, and if you try to pick that skill up again you seem to have talent for it.

And the memories of the dreams are like normal memories of the past, fuzzy like seeker said, you saw that liscence plate but you cant remember it, the other places are like that except for certain clear moments just like here.

Reflexes and reactions to things evoke memories of other places too, I find myself reacting oddly in certain situations that dont seem like myself.

One thing that sucks IS dejavu.. it is annoying as hell.... crap I know ive done this before... but ive never done this before? what the hell?! kinda thing.

If it is just like Dream-Masters theory... I duno.. I have no idea what that would make me, for I am a culmination of my experiences, and quite a few of them, are not from this place.

----------


## wasup

Laberge dude said how it makes it seem longer because... well in a movie someone goes to sleep and the light fades out..... then in and you infer that the night has passed and things like this may happen in a dream making it seem longer... ok? 

Also, nevermind... I forgot what I was about to say...




Ok I remembered, dreams are, most of the time, 100% inferences... you infer that if you punched a guy in the face that they would flip you off... yadda yadda yadda!

----------


## Ginko

Thats where i read that Movie thing, thanks man.







Im watching you WASUP   ::holyshit::  


and as for poor serinath, when you reach that other level of consiousness give me a call. I think you can only undertand the universe is when you die or when you meet walk with GOD. You are way up there, as for me im way down here. Ever herd of a rope man

----------


## Dream-Master

And what if we already do, but just don't remember after it happens?

----------


## Seeker

I still think that this is a lifelong dream.  And I am talking to dream forum members right now.
Hope when I wake up that it is at least as pleasant an existance as this reality.
I am probably some old man sitting right now in the lotus position on a high mountain in Nepal!  ::shock::

----------


## nerve

> _Originally posted by Seeker_
> *I've been thinking about this thread all night and have come to the following conclusion.
> I like Dream-Masters theory about the dream being instantaneous and then being download to memory over a 10 minute interval.
> However...
> There is a finite limit to the rate memories can be stored.  This limit is based on the amount of key chemicals in the brain and how fast memory structures can be grown.
> 
> I don't know what the upper limit is, but I think a whole lifetime of contiguous memory storage would not be possible.  However, there should be room for all the highlites!
> 
> Search your memory right now.  You do not have a contiguous record of everything that happened during the last year.  What was the liscense plate number of the car in front of you during your commute this morning.  You saw it, but chose not to record a memory.*



768 HKS.

----------


## nerve

> _Originally posted by Lucius_
> *I dont think you will ever come to a point were you say \"Been here..done that..oh another deja vu..\" this goes on endlessly..well mabey after milllions of years but millions of years is pretty much eternity*



a million years is a grain of sand when compaired to eternity.

----------


## Lucius

> _Originally posted by Paperdoll EP_
> *a million years is a grain of sand when compaired to eternity.*



Yes it is,but a million years already seems like eternity,that is just..well..LONG

----------


## Serinanth

Time gives me a headache hehe....

*Drops a rope down for shawndow* 
hehe wish it were that easy I could show people how I see things then. 

Sure you want to be as confused as me   ::wink::

----------


## Ginko

*tryes to climb rope, but skipped Jem class to many times*

At least you have LD, although i will pass on the shawdows man. I know those things are Scary.

----------


## Serinanth

I havent been bothered that much lately, everything last night was fairly pleasant, I got to observe that society of crustacean kinda people,  And the Evil in the Evil in the office dream, a few days ago wasnt as bad as it has been. 
I would ratehr pass on them myself =) 
Granted I have accomplished the most growth in those dreams, but its stressfull, I would rather take the time and experiment, and meditate to acheive the growth i have.

----------


## jill1978

I really enjoyed reading your posts serinath, I love reading about the science behind the spirit.....Our brains are definately mysterious machines.

----------


## Ginko

*sigh* you probably wouldn't feel out of balance. Your memories were already constanly running filling in gaps. All thats left is when you awake, you resurface memories for you waking life.... Just forget it

----------


## X_cheers_X

haha, i should have said this when this forum started, but doesnt this freezing years into seconds remind you of the CHRONICLES OF NARNIA!?!?!


haha, just thought i would mention that







> your knife, my back, these love letters from my heart to yours, passed through our lips end tonight[/b]




- i just made that up!!! wow

----------


## ShortyPenguin

No, I didn't read all of the above, but I read some of it and...

I haven't remembered a dream (it feels like I haven't had one, but they say everyone has one every night so what the hey) in about a year and a half or so.

But from what I remember, every single memorable one felt like days, but they weren't lucid. 
You know how you fall asleep for hours, wake up and it feels like it's been 5 minutes like every single time you sleep? Yeah it doesn't make sense........but...

Anyway, I've only had ONE short lucid dream (felt like oh, 10 minutes but lasted the whole night), when I was probably about 7 years old. All I remember is I was on a balcony looking down at a trial and it was a very unfair one so I yelled "NO! ....something something......" They I leapt (or was pushed by the crowd?) off the balcony......but there was a gasp because I was flying.
The last thing I recall is saying "Of course I can fly....IT'S A DREAM!" then waking up.
I don't think my subconcious wants lucid dreams because i wanted it to go on but it stopped me.

 :Sad:  .......  ::|:  .......Now I don't care, I just want to have a dream or a nightmare that I can actually remember...

And yes I'm a newbie.   :tongue2:

----------


## icedawg

> _Originally posted by ShortyPenguin_
> *I haven't remembered a dream (it feels like I haven't had one, but they say everyone has one every night so what the hey) in about a year and a half or so. *
> 
> [...]
> 
>  .......  .......Now I don't care, I just want to have a dream or a nightmare that I can actually remember...*



 ::mrgreen::   WELCOME TO THE FORUM!   ::bigteeth:: 

We actually have several different dreams per night; the most vivid ones occur during REM sleep, which occurs roughly every 90 minutes.  To remember dreams well you generally need to awake while in a REM period, before your mind has the opportunity to "wipe its slate clean."  Thus, try setting your alarm clock for 3 hours into the night...or 4.5, etc.  When you awake _clear your mind_--don't allow yourself to become burdened with every day worries, etc.  Just try to remember what you were dreaming...relive your dreams backwards.  This will work...you just need to practice.  Also, while falling asleep remind yourself over and over of your intention:  to remember your dreams.


good luck.

----------


## S_eventhangel

If you people really want to do some amazing things...1st you must realize that DREAMS R REALITY! You people and your hue-man concepts! Concepts created from a unrealized, unaware, and restricted perception. Where did you get the idea that this dimension of Life is real? Is it because your minds (spirits) spend most of its consciousness here? Your thinking is the problem. Consciousness is all things, if you can not control or experience all things it is a direct reflection of your thoughts...meaning how you see (understand) Life. Why is it that every hue-man-ual mind (spirit) wants to go to Heaven? Well, it's  because... Heaven is the place where all DREAMS come true...meaning, where all things become a reality. This is only possible because a person's mind (spirit) becomes 100% LUCID (AWARE). How do you THINK everything got here anyway?

What ANGEL/ANGLE of perception R U?

7-even

----------


## intent

umm angel you posted this same post several times already. how about something new?  :wink2:

----------


## S_eventhangel

Hello intent, this was my first post, but what did you have in mind?
 ::wink::

----------


## Abstract Dreamer

Time freeze?  I'm willing to split the difference and have  just a 
regular time slow down.   ::D:  

It seems that LD and keeping a dream journal can help with that 
"shifting gears" so to speak.  

It must be that way for babies. Everything moves so fast and they are so fascinated with the new world around them.

Maybe we ARE babies exploring the dreamscape and it takes time and certain growth for us to become masters.

Abstract Dreamer

----------


## intent

angel, oh i meant you posted this like 3 times in response to 3 different threads:

"If you people really want to do some amazing things...1st you must realize that DREAMS R REALITY! You people and your hue-man concepts! Concepts created from a unrealized, unaware, and restricted perception. Where did you get the idea that this dimension of Life is real? Is it because your minds (spirits) spend most of its consciousness here? Your thinking is the problem. Consciousness is all things, if you can not control or experience all things it is a direct reflection of your thoughts...meaning how you see (understand) Life. Why is it that every hue-man-ual mind (spirit) wants to go to Heaven? Well, it's because... Heaven is the place where all DREAMS come true...meaning, where all things become a reality. This is only possible because a person's mind (spirit) becomes 100% LUCID (AWARE). How do you THINK everything got here anyway? 

What ANGEL/ANGLE of perception R U? "

-- what's with the "hue-man" stuff anyway? have some personal meaning to you?

----------


## ShortyPenguin

I forgot to post here yesterday but the night after i posted that message I had a dream!!!  ::D:  

Uh...really boring and hardly memorable but I DID fly in it...
hmmm...   ::roll::  

But who cares as long as i had a dream I'm happy now!
 ::D:

----------


## Aphius

Hello Shorty Penguin! Welcome to the forum!  :smiley:

----------


## bluedevil388

[size=18]Some of this stuff gets scary...
I try to perform realty checks often because since i started performing them i grew paranoid i was in a dream.
To bad i didnt get more involved in this post earlyer...  ::cry::  


~bluedevil

----------


## ShortyPenguin

Thanks for the "official" welcome, Althius. I think I'll like it here.
*pulls up a chair*
*doesn't realize there's a snake in it*
*sits and dies*

No more dreams yet. How sad.  ::cry::  

g2g bye





> Ha ha ha ha ha,
> Haikus need to leave me alone,
> Oh no, I made one.[/b]

----------


## Seeker

Hi, and welcome!!! I didn't see you come in!!   :Oops:

----------


## ffx-dreamz

[quote]Thanks for the "official" welcome, Althius. I think I'll like it here.
*pulls up a chair*
*doesn't realize there's a snake in it*
*sits and dies*

No more dreams yet. How sad.  ::cry::  

g2g bye

 ::rolllaugh::   ::rolllaugh::  
Welcome to the forums!I didn't see you come in either.  :Oops:

----------


## |)347|-|

I've done it.  Yes it does take a LOT of concentration, IE i almost woke up twice.  But i mannaged to still out everyone around me. time basically stoped, except for me, wich is what i think you actually want to do?  I don't know if you can keep youself withing a dream that time is stoped in just because you haven't stopped time for yourself, just people around you.  However i have gotten stuck in a LD before, but it only hapens when im not really trying.  I'll try to get back with you if i mannage to get stuck again.  Personally its a matter of un focus, like the method of flying from hitchhikers guide.

----------


## ShortyPenguin

Eek! I meant Aphius! Not Althius....sorry   :Oops:  

Anyway, thanks for the greetings, guys.

*still dead*
X_X
*corpse starting to smell funny*

----------


## quickpost

a previous theme in this topic (time freeze) was about living forever. one person claimed hearing the story of someone living 94 years in one LD. another person multiplied 94 years by every night we might have remaining in our lives to dream. he came up with the possibility of living 1million+ years, in LD (near forever).

well, if one could successfully create 94 years of life in one LD, I think it would be likely that he/she could dream each night of those 94 years. and if one could sucessfully LD in each night of those 94 years that were LDed (you following me here), then wouldn't the possibility of living "forever" be feasible, given just one night (and esp. years of real time to practice it?)...

well, hopefully an interesting spin on the idea, anyways.

-Austin

btw. a little history on myself and LD: i personally tried LD first  when i was ~14, during a summer. it actually stemmed from something else i was trying at the time: the ability to fall asleep immediately, at will. I became very proficient i falling asleep anytime, whether i was necessarily tired or not, by focusing on relaxing every muscle in my body, until i experienced a faint spinning sensation (not physically, really, but a mental-plane type of sensation --- i don't get nausia or anything). one night after falling instantly asleep using this method, i became self-aware during a dream and was fascinated by it every since. Although time contraints of the real world have kept me from improving upon my skill (i get an LD maybe 1 a month, and usually don't keep control for longer than 10 percieved minutes, as far as i can *remember*, and that's what counts i suppose), i do want to try to get back into it. btw, i'm almost 19 now, so i've understood the phenomena for about 5 years now, but i haven't really explored such abstract ideas such as indefinite life... anyways, i hope to check back at this forum some time (-;

----------


## Aphius

Firstly, [b]Welcome to the forum quickpost!

Good to have you here.  :smiley:  

I follow what you say and it sounds like that would be a far out concept! If you could do that I think you might be able to live for a LONG time, but I wonder what would happen when you awoke from such an experience, you might have forgotten a lot of stuff if you'd been gone a long time...  ::?: 





> _Originally posted by ShortyPenguin_
> *Eek! I meant Aphius! Not Althius....sorry   
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the greetings, guys.
> 
> *still dead*
> X_X
> *corpse starting to smell funny**



Thats the first time something like THAT has ever happened...  ::?:  but its Ok.  :tongue2:

----------


## givememyleg

This is something I am taking from this site?:

"Stopping real time in your Lucid Dreams means making the Lucid Dream last far more than the time passed by in the physical world. Like having a dream that last a few minutes in real time, while you might experience it as a few days in the dream. By doing this can you enjoy the dream scape a lot more, since you can spend days in the dream while it really just last a few minutes. Robert Monroe even reported experiencing 100 years in a 2 hours OOBE. But to experience this might be difficult, little research have been done on this area. And those that experience it don't consciously try to have them. Still, there are a few techniques you might try. First of all, set your intention to stop real time. Have that intention in mind while having your Lucid Dream. Picture yourself being in the dream for days, maybe even weeks before you wake up. You might try to saying out loud: "Stop time now!" You can try looking at your clock in the dream, and imagine that the clock slow down and stop. You might try to expect the dream to last for days. You might try visualize two pyramids, connected at their bases counterrotating. And maybe visualize multiple pyramids rotating inside each other all rotating. This is something worth going for, as it may give you incredible long Lucid Dreams."

I am definetly going to look more up on this Robert Monroe   ::shock::  [/url]

----------


## Joseph_Stalin

> _Originally posted by quickpost_
> *
> well, if one could successfully create 94 years of life in one LD, I think it would be likely that he/she could dream each night of those 94 years. and if one could sucessfully LD in each night of those 94 years that were LDed (you following me here), then wouldn't the possibility of living \"forever\" be feasible, given just one night (and esp. years of real time to practice it?)...
> *




Would that not just created an infinite paradox in which every night the person went to sleep, had a lucid dream with the whole 94 years thing, went to sleep in that dream, etc. etc?

Anyway, this reminds me of a Star Trek TNG episode when Picard finds this satellite thing and it flashes something in his eyes, and passes out. He then enters a new reality in which he thinks is real (he though he was just transported there) but is actually just a simulation created by a people that lived a thousand years ago. He then accepts the reality a lives, I don't know, 80-90 years ---in the simulation--- but he only was passed out for 20 minutes. A couple of minutes after waking up, all his senses and memories of real life returned, and though he completely remembered the experience, he did not become crazy or out-of-sync or anything. The episode was very philisophical, and got me thinking a lot after it was over.

One thing though: wouldn't you feel robbed if 90 years of your life, which you thought were real, just happened to be a dream? Your dream wife, children, grandchildren, everything...false? I think that would cause a person to have a heart attack or something, or think they were dreaming the fact that someone told them they were dreaming.

Oh yeah, and can people in coma's dream? Just a side note. I don't want to offend anyone who has a family member in a coma though.

----------


## Ev

I've *stole* a technique from another LD forum:

In your lucid dream, find a door and voice your intention to find yourself in a xx years long lucid dream when you will cross on the other side.

Just as a safety precaution, I'd recommend adding some more parameters   ::lol::   like freedom to move and full lucidity   ::lol::  

Next time I'll have a full scale LD, I'll try this method

----------


## Remus

> _Originally posted by Ev_
> *I've *stole* a technique from another LD forum:
> 
> In your lucid dream, find a door and voice your intention to find yourself in a xx years long lucid dream when you will cross on the other side.
> 
> Just as a safety precaution, I'd recommend adding some more parameters    like freedom to move and full lucidity   
> 
> Next time I'll have a full scale LD, I'll try this method*



I think that could drive someone crazy, not being able to move for seamly 90 years..O.o...

----------


## paranormal

That is just scientifically impossible. When you dream, time is basically in illusion. You can dream for "hours" while actually your'e sleeping for only 30 minutes.
If only it was possible...

----------


## nightowl

I thought I posted here....

Well anyway, I've had experiences similar to this with physically stopping time, but on a small scale. I've had regular dreams and lucid dreams where I had the power to stop time/people/objects/anything with my hands. If anyone has seen Piper in Charmed, then they would know would Im talking about. I would stop things, but they wouldn't last very long. I just recently had a dream that I had this power again and after each time I had used my power, my powers started to get weaker and weaker(people wouldn't stay frozen as long as the first time). Of course this could have been the illusion that I was getting tired and my endurace was being drained from the usage of it.

Just thought I should put my input here  :tongue2:

----------


## superperfundo

this post is mainly for serinanth and seeker. if youre interested in hearing some ideas about a physical explanation for LD (especially these extended dreams youve been talking about) then you should get your hands on a copy of Richard Linklater's 'Waking Life'. The whole movie is a lucid dream about lucid dreaming, but its hella cool. It's actually what got me onto lucid dreaming in the first place. There's also supposedly a drug around called sage that induces extended lucid dreaming, i know this site doesnt promote escapism but you might wanna do some research on that for interest.

----------


## gameover

http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/viewtopic....5497&highlight=

I posted that topic that seems very relevant. I've had first had first hand experience of time slowing down a lot. Only it lasted for just a few minutes. I didn't Live 94 years or anything.

*edited in* I think the Sage you're reffering to is Salvium Divinorum, also just known as Salvia. It's the only sage plant that has those properties. It induces an alienlike dreamstate for 5-15 minutes real time, and people have been knopwn to experience years and years of a different life in that span of time. I've tried it numerous times, and though most times it doesnt work well at all, when it does work, It's insane. The first time it worked for me I became a ball on a cliff. Another time I drove a house in Dr. Seussland(not a real place). Another time I forgot who I was completely and became the corner of an object in another dimension(Really impossible to explain) and when I came out of it, it took me a few minutes to remember who i was and who my friends we're that were sitting in front of me.

----------


## superperfundo

sold. i gotta get me some of that shit.

----------


## gameover

Be carefull and make sure you have someone sitting there with you(a sitter...completely silent) just in case you get up and run into a wall. It has been known to happen. You'll be in a totally different world but your body may still try moving and thrashing about. THe most dangerous thing about Salvia is when people do it alone.

----------


## clarkkent

I was just reading http://www.simulation-argument.com about the argument that life is a big simulation, it reminded me of lucid dreams. I actually did a web search and it gave me this thread. Spooky, huh?

I think life is no simulation. But an ld can be a simulation, especially if we freeze people in it. I prefer freezing people than time, to tell you the truth. Though I've had people and myself freezing in normal dreams so far and not in an ld. But I want to try freezing people, or slowing time a bit.

----------


## ironlung

This is some god-feat shit you guys are talking about =) I like it.  Even though there's no scientific facts to prove something like this it also can't be denied possible.  

We don't know even a fraction of the truth about how the universe works or life it's self.  For all we know our world is a manifestation in the sub consciousness of 'god'.  I have no religious values or beliefs but this discussion just made that thought pop into my head

----------


## [AsS]]PcoK

Live 94 years in a dream now thatll be awsome, be like living 2 lives.
If it is possible id only do it when im old and on my death bed though...could have some scary side effects  ::shock::

----------


## Jammy

I believe there is possible to comprimate time from lets say 94 years to 10 mins. But in manage to do that the brain have to save this in another timeframe that is confusing for an logic upgoing waking mind. And thus create some confusion around this long dream. 
Even dont you remember everyday in the dream, just like you cant remeber consciously everything that happend every day for the 10 past years of your life (asuming your older than 10) the subconsciousness har proved to have an extraordinary capacity for storage information. People under hypnosis can relive/remember a moment second by second, that happend x years ago in perfect details, every senses represented and fully trustable. Its like the brain is a holographic harddrive recording everything in a fluid motion. So when there are big gaps in the memory this could as well be not that acsessible information cause there were no big thing about them compared to the more "valuable" memories.

----------


## grim_reaper

> _Originally posted by Paperdoll EP_
> *an entire new life *every night*. that is what is freaky. how do we know someone doesn't already do this? someone from this very forum even? anyone who can...will pretty much have 'eternal life'.. or so it will seem. yet eternal life is forever...and you cannot life forever, but this goes into a religion feild so let's drop that part. ok, how many days does the average person live, mm? let's just say 70 years so 70 x 300 days. that's 21,000 days, at minimum. 21,000 lives. say you spend 70 years within these 'lives'. that's 1,470,000 years....*



Actually, in my case, I'd even give up my life - even my afterlife (!) if I could live say, a year in a dream world, knowing that I'll be able to control absolutely everything in it... then again, death seems better to me than life - at least by some means... twisted, eh? ...

----------


## gameover

I know what you mean grimm. Death sometimes seems like the only good conclusion that can come of all this insanity we call life. But dreams.....theyre perfect.

----------


## grim_reaper

> _Originally posted by gameover_
> *I know what you mean grimm. Death sometimes seems like the only good conclusion that can come of all this insanity we call life. But dreams.....theyre perfect.*



(offtopic): My life's really screwed... I'm 16, and I already managed to fuck it up so badly that I hate it... 
Back to the topic: it's quite impossible to escape from your real life like that, tens of years in your dreams... I know because I suffer from this (and got to fix that scrawny attitude of mine), and a few other friends of mine had the same thing... basicelly, if you try to escape into dreams, you won't have LDs... until you change your attitude...  ::roll::

----------


## Lucid83

last night i tried to freeze time,  i yelled really loud "Stop Real Time Now"

I managed to get the time in the car to fluctuate between 11:13 - 11:15.

But then I yelled a specific time to fix to and that made me too aware that I woke up.

I also notice that when I yell commands my heart starts beating faster in real life.  Its pretty cool.

----------


## 293

93 years in a dream is a long long time, actually i suspect that the dreamer eventually didnt know if he was awake or asleep

----------


## Link

I've also tried to stop time but I woke up and couldn't take advantage of its effects.  This is what I did.  When your Lucid, Make a clock appear and try imaging it to stop or yell out "Stop Time Now".

----------


## Negentropy

I'm currenty doing a project stopping time. While looking for some info I stumbled accross this treath and decided to sign up.

I've had a dream before that lasted 49 years.. only I wasn't lucid. It seemed like a normal live like I live here, growing up from a small boy and ending up as a guy of 49 with wife n kids, working on our farm. I used to sleep during that dream also, and had dreams within that dream, of this waking life. I remember waking up after those dreams with the feeling there was something else..
Someone in this thread mentioned that TNG ep where Picard is taken in to that colony, and i don't think that ep could describe any better of what I experienced. Although I didn't "know" there was something else and persue it, like Picard had. And I grew up from being a small boy. The feeling I got when waking up and coming to conclusion the whole life i lived was...well.. gone.. my wife.. my kids.. 0.o it took a full day and night sleep again to grasp.

Also I had dreams that lasted up to 6 hours while fully lucid, and waking up only to discover i had been asleep for not even 3. Which is odd cause usually my LD's are when i'm near waking up after a full nights rest.

Giving above facts to me it's quite clear it is possible to spend a long time in dreams when only little time elapses here. Even if i don't know how... and honoustly it is only little of my concern  :tongue2:  Though I'm interested. 

Up till now if a dream lasted that long it happened naturally, but since recently I've been actively trying to halt time in my LD's. 
I've had 3 dreams where I tried to stop it, actually wishing for it as I usually do when I want something to happen in my dream. Just making it happen in your mind. At the first try I kept having false awakenings, every time i tried to make it happen it would pretend I woke up. 
Second try I just got this weird feeling like something changed, and hoped for the best time actually stopped. I still proceeded fast trying to make the best of my time in case it didn't stop, and I indeed woke up about 2 - 3 minutes later.
Third try. I was in this huge crowded place, very sunny and very enjoyable. As I wished for time to stop, that's what actually happened.. though not like I intended. Everything just "froze" like you'd see in a movie, falling objects hanging still in mid-air, people stopped full-track in their motion. As I think enjoy what you get I just had fun in this scenario instead, waking up after about 2 minutes.

I'm going to try some new techniques, as the wishing doesn't seem to work out very well  :tongue2:  (though I had fun).
Some found on the internet and also mentioned in this treath I'll try in my next LD's, and hopefully with a little more luck:
- walking through a dimensional portal, while wanting time to be different on the side I'll be crossing to
- visualise the 2 pyramids counter rotating at their base

As for this last method with pyramids.. I'm honoustly suprised at this suggestion as I have no clue why this should work. I personally don't see the correlation with stopping time. However I'll give it a shot albeit in little faith  :tongue2: .

I'll keep you posted on the project, thanks for readin' this long first post and any comments/reactions/ideas/insight.
If I bored ya to sleep, happy dreamin'   :tongue2:  

Cheers

----------


## pyrhho

> _Originally posted by Jammy_
> *I believe there is possible to comprimate time from lets say 94 years to 10 mins. But in manage to do that the brain have to save this in another timeframe that is confusing for an logic upgoing waking mind. And thus create some confusion around this long dream. *
> Even dont you remember everyday in the dream, just like you cant remeber consciously everything that happend every day for the 10 past years of your life (asuming your older than 10) the subconsciousness har proved to have an extraordinary capacity for storage information. People under hypnosis can relive/remember a moment second by second, that happend x years ago in perfect details, every senses represented and fully trustable. Its like the brain is a holographic harddrive recording everything in a fluid motion. So when there are big gaps in the memory this could as well be not that acsessible information cause there were no big thing about them compared to the more \"valuable\" memories.*



yeah, when I was like 8 I found this book at a yard sale about memory.  it was called "Memory" i don't remember who it's by or anything, but there was a whole section about how you actually remember every single detail of every day of your life perfectly. It's in there. you just can't get it out.

Blast! I wish I could find it.  It has a chapter about this guy who had a condition where he could never forget anything. ever.  they did tests on him, such as: reading him a completely nonsensical made-up story to him once.   Then years later they brought him back in, and he retold the story to them word for word, then he told the scientists what they were wearing that day, what the weather was like, how his drive to get there was, etc...  However, as a result of his amazing memory, he eventually went insane.

I wish I could find the book, it gave a number as to the maximum (theoretical) memory capacity of each individual.  it seems to me it's something like 200+ lifetimes of memories. or something like that.  if any of you guys know the book i'm talking about please help me out here. lol.

----------


## Haz

This reminds me of that chamber in DragonBall Z  ::hrm::  What was it again? The Hyporfowhatimus chamber? The Hypertimer Chamber? Someone back me up please  :tongue2:

----------


## Andrew Quaze

It's an odd thing, persception. I mean to actually have experiences within a dream which span years....you must be thinking at a phenominal rate in order for mere hours to turn into a life time! I've had dreams like that before, but not quite years, more like weeks it felt like.

Also having the ability to freeze time would be quite cool. The great thing about your dreams is that literally your own imagination is the limit!

----------


## Haz

An unlimited lifespan (?): Before you die go into a dream and make it last a life time. Then before you die in the dream do the same process again. Would this work? Or would it be easier to just make the dream last forever?

Heh just thought I'd submit the idea.

~Haz  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Haz

Wait a minute! I've been reading through the thread and saw Paperdoll's living 1 million lives thing. Now if we have lets say what is it 4 dreams a night? Well if we apply Paperdoll's 1 million lives and times it by 4 dreams a night, then thats 4 million years  ::holyshit::  plust it was nearly 1.5 million so thats like 6 million  ::shock:: 

Heh being an LDer sure has its advatages.  ::D:  

~Haz  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Andrew Quaze

Indeed! Kinda odd, you shouldn't sleep your life away, but that may not neccessarily be required, if you can do all this during one night then nothing is actually lost.

You could live forever inside the dream, theoretically speaking. Just make sure you don't wake up too soon!

----------


## sephiroth clock

I tried focusing to stop time in my dream and here's what happened.

People slowed down for about 5 seconds when I was focusing, but then they sped up real fast for about five seconds after I lost concentration. It's almost like they were catching up or something.

This idea is real interesting though. Infinity. but with all those dream lives, you would totally lose sight of our human reality. It might drive me insane.

----------


## Haz

Could this be that answer to expanding our lifespan (even though you aren't exactly)? I hope so, we humans have been looking for ways to expand our lifespan ever since time began. This is the only thing we can use now, so lets not ruin it. The technology might not come to us, it might be too late, so I'm gonna do this!

----------


## Haz

> _Originally posted by Paperdoll EP_
> *an entire new life *every night*. that is what is freaky. how do we know someone doesn't already do this? someone from this very forum even? anyone who can...will pretty much have 'eternal life'.. or so it will seem. yet eternal life is forever...and you cannot life forever, but this goes into a religion feild so let's drop that part. ok, how many days does the average person live, mm? let's just say 70 years so 70 x 300 days. that's 21,000 days, at minimum. 21,000 lives. say you spend 70 years within these 'lives'. that's 1,470,000 years....*



OK from that I've done more accurate calculations, both for male and female, with the average lifespan for the male is 71 years, and the average for the female is 93 years, forgive me if these were wrong i did a crude search on google and i came up with them. So lets start off with the male: 71*365 days, that's 25,195 days. So it will be 25,195 dreams you could have. So lets say we spend 90 years, as we can spend as long as we want that would work out to be 2,267,550 years.

Now for the female: 93*365= 33945 days. 90*33945= 3,055,050.

So heres a simple table:

*Male*: 2,267,550 is the possible life span (in years)

*Female*: 3,055,050 is the possible life span (in years)

Lets say we average it out:

*Average Possible Lifespan*: 2,661,300 years. Don't forget to times that by 4 to get the magic number: *10645200 years*....... 10 million **** years???!!! 

Just thought I'd point it out  :tongue2: 

~Haz  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Kaniaz

Yes, the numbers are really nice to look at but how many people here can actually stop time for such long periods?

----------


## Haz

> _Originally posted by Kaniaz_
> *Yes, the numbers are really nice to look at but how many people here can actually stop time for such long periods?*



That's the hard part. It's what we have to do to gain this 'treasure'. It's what we have to train for.

----------


## Kaniaz

So you intend to stop time for say, 80 years (intentionally)...how much dedicated training do you think that's gonna need? I don't think it paticulary fesiable.

----------


## Haz

> _Originally posted by Kaniaz_
> *So you intend to stop time for say, 80 years (intentionally)...how much dedicated training do you think that's gonna need? I don't think it paticulary fesiable.*



All you need is practise for lets say a month or more. I would give a month for this prize. People have a tried and almost succeeded, and that was probably their first go. I don't think it would be that hard to train just that little bit more.

----------


## Kaniaz

I really doubt that.

----------


## Haz

> _Originally posted by Kaniaz_
> *I really doubt that.*



That's nice.

----------


## Kaniaz

Come off it. What is there to stop this whole thing from being your mind making-it-up-on-the-fly. I mean, there have been enough times where I've sat there remembering a dream and I think "I'm not sure if that really happened or if my mind just added it in." e.g: "What was that man called? Oh, yeah...John. Was it John? You know I don't think it was John, I think my mind just stuck that in there."

Okay, so you can still do it if you wanted artifical memories or something, but I don't think it is possible to stop/dilate time from sitting in your own bed, stationary. I suppose you can change your brain's perception of time, but I don't expect your memory of that lifetime to be very good. It might be a bit "lossy," e.g: when you think of yourself being a really small kid, there are a few chips of memories that you *think* are true but otherwise you can't remember. The same could happen when you wake up - as you've just made your brain try and remember a gazillon things almost all at once, I wouldn't truly expect for your memories to hold any real water as far as authenticity goes. Your brain is defintely all too happy to just fill in the gaps, and there will be alot of them in such an large time span for a dream.

You shouldn't brush off doubts with a "That's nice." I'm afraid, Haz, that any idea should have a good healthy degree of skpeticism imbued into it. Don't fall into the trap of blindly believing what you apparently see.

*EDIT:* That said, I think it is obvious to everybody that there is truth in this somewhere. A bunch of people wouldn't lie out their teeth for no reason, but we can't really defintely say what A) is the cause, B) how it works, C) how long you'd have to "train for", D) if it's really what we think it is...etc.

----------


## TygrHawk

Of course, there is no way that anyone is actually "freezing time".  The only way this effect is possible, IMHO (not counting the artificial memory theory), is if you somehow could "speed up" the action taking place in your dreams, while still having it appear to you in the dream as if it's taking place in real time.  That seems to me like it would be possible, but probably difficult and rare.

----------


## sephiroth clock

the average life span would probably increase if you did this or even more if everybody did this.

You would probably reach higher stages of enlightenment, and we would all be very cautious on are real life days, like eating very healthy. Because it's our chance to really make a difference in our bodies.

If everybody did it, I'm thinking that the death rate might go down and violence and murder might tone down a bit too.

----------


## Ivanushka

here&#96;s an interesting quote i think is kinda on topic, makes u WoNDer   ::roll::  
"May you wake up to find out you were only ever a dream"

----------


## Shlumpeet

The only way I could imagine you spending years in a dream is you some how speed up the dream.

----------


## Tsen

Okay guys, I don't know why this thread's been around two years and is still going, and I'm WAY to lazy to read all eight pages of conversation (most of which I can expect to be pointless), but I'm going to post, just for kicks and giggles.  

Just so you's all be knowin this junk.

Time expansion is a proven fact.  The mind works faster in the dream world because it isn't forced to conform to an outside time, not to mention your mind doesn't have to think so complexly in a dream.  Dream recall often is poor because the mind will often substitute a vague memory of what happened one hour rather than actually have you experience that hour in real-time.  It doesn't bother about being accurate and worrying about details, so it can cover more ground quickly.  

However, 'Freezing Time' is a highly deceptive title, because it is impossible to freeze time.  The mind can't do anything without the passing of time.  It can do a lot in a short amount of time, but it still needs time to do it.  Say I'm driving my McLaren at 200 mph.  Man I look studly in that thing.  Erm...anyway.  At 200 mph I can cover roughly (Ballpark estimate, don't bug me about this one) 300 feet every second.  That's pretty damn fast.  Well, stop time and I'm still not moving.  Slow time down without bringing it to a halt and I'll still be going fast enough to trump any of your POS cars.  

Well, that was a long and unoriginal metaphor, but you get the idea.  

So, in general, living a long time in a dream without spending much time in real life is possible.  90-some odd years?  That's pushing it.  That's REALLY pushing it.  'Course it depends on the person.  

Could it be learned?  Possibly.  But there's limitations...Some people obviously wouldn't be able to.  Not everyone has enough discipline, and some people (let's just face the facts here) are too dense to ever understand the concept whatsoever.  But still, don't go running in saying that in a week/month/year you'll be living entire lifetimes every night.  'Cuz you won't.  First of all, how often are you lucid?  I'm ballparking the average for the site at 1-2 a month.  I know that there are many people who have one a night or more, but this is an AVERAGE.  Okay, accepting that, how much practice time does that give you?  Obviously, you can't expect to go spending 60 years in a dream your first try.  15 minutes is more like it.  Maybe a few hours.  Just judging by the normal LD described in the DJ's here.  Practicing something for a few hours a month isn't going to get you far fast.  

Just don't get your hopes up.

----------


## Kaniaz

Good points, actually. *REALLY* good points. I forgot entirely about the actual amount of times people *have* LD's... I wonder if that means my post above was right or not.  :tongue2: 

Anyway, I just thought of that "phonemon" people experience near death - not sure if it's real or not, but it fits in quite well and does get mentioned alot - they think of alot of memories all at once, like. Yeah. K.

----------


## What Is Real?

> _Originally posted by Seeker_
> *Given that LDers are prone to false awakenings, I suspect that you would have regular sleep intervals.  Would you dream within those sleep intervals?
> I have no idea, but suspect you would.
> 
> I wonder if some similar mechanism is responsible for some comatose conditions.  Those where there is no injust and normal brain activity, but the person simply won't wake up.*



So we are in a dream right now and when we die we might wake up into another dream.

----------


## pyrhho

> _Originally posted by What Is Real?_
> *So we are in a dream right now and when we die we might wake up into another dream.*



no! I'm in a dream! Y'all are just DCs!

----------


## Haz

So when I die I'll wake up into another dream, and then when I die again I'll wake up into another.... going on forever?

----------


## What Is Real?

> _Originally posted by Haz_
> *So when I die I'll wake up into another dream, and then when I die again I'll wake up into another.... going on forever?*



who knows? its just a question i would like to throw out there.  Mainly what im getting at is how very little we ACTULY know about the world, we just think we know things.

----------


## jrh7r9

Somebody might have already mentioned this, but wouldn't you get pretty bored of it after a while? And then there's the loneliness.

----------


## Solid Snake

yeah, I could imagine after being in a dream for an EXTENDED period of time might get kind of boring (If you're there long enough) But if you have enough ideas to keep you occupied, then I'm sure it won't be a problem, not to mention you have dream characters to be around.

----------


## Kid-Lucid

Imagine...never being able to wake up at all. Eternal lucid dream...

----------


## Tsen

It wouldn't be so bad.  If you got too bored, you could just pretend that you were back in your normal life and live normally in the dream.  Or you could just give up lucidity and let the dream take you away.

----------


## s0berbob

I think stopping time in a dream would be hard for me because when you stop time, everything stops, even light.  Think of it like this: You see a ball rolling across the floor extremely fast.  You stop time.  If you stepped backwards, you would see the ball rolling back from its origin. 
 Thats how I think of it.

----------


## s0berbob

I dont like to double post, but yeah:




> So when I die I'll wake up into another dream, and then when I die again I'll wake up into another.... going on forever? 
> [/b]



I just had an interesting thought.
what if there are stages...like 'parrelel universes' of time.  You die.  You wake up in a different world. People are explaining to you that the last (our current one) 'world' you were in was the first one.
thats why we have no past memories of earlier 'worlds'.
OR....
the same ocurs, except our memory is wiped completely of the last 'world'.
anyone following me on this one?  :Question:   ::whyme::   I tried.

----------


## Solid Snake

I follow, I follow. What you're saying is a dream based viewpoint on reincarnation. A lot of religions... well 3 off the top of my head, believe in it, so its not a bad idea. I kind of like the idea of living more than one life. ----btw--- at least i think i was following you right  :tongue2:

----------


## Daytime

What happens if you have a bad dream during a 3 percieved day dream. What do you do then? Will you wake up? Can you say to yourself in your dream "Fear does not exists" and "Pain does not exist"?

----------


## Daytime

Holy Crap.

If your brain speeds up. Then the chemical reactions in your body still happen, just faster. So you would still be burning energy, and therefore run out. Even if the dream was 3 days long, you cant really go much farther then that with no food. If you eat food in your dream, does your body somehow gain more energy?

----------


## LucidStunna

> _Originally posted by Seeker_
> *That would be a neat trick.
> Seri, any ideas on this?*



It is definatly neat.  I did this a few months ago, this was before I learned to WILD.  I was dreaming and preformed a reality check by looking at my watch as I was on the corner of a busy intersection.  Looking back at the clock the time changed realizing this I became lucid.  I've always had a gift for being able to control my dreams right away.  I yelled time stop, and with that everything froze!  I literally felt as if I was in that dream for days.  I did all sorts of stuff, but I wasnt in a good mood that day so they were mostly bad.  I tore out the traffic light and threw it into the atmoshpere, I got on a bus full of cheerleaders that was at a near by gas station (you can fill in the blank), then flew around for a while.  Now my greatest lucid dreams include WILD then upon becoming lucid I stop time.   I highly recommend doing this!   ::D:

----------


## Tsen

> _Originally posted by Guidosoft_
> *If your brain speeds up. Then the chemical reactions in your body still happen, just faster. So you would still be burning energy, and therefore run out. Even if the dream was 3 days long, you cant really go much farther then that with no food. If you eat food in your dream, does your body somehow gain more energy?*



I think you're not understanding this correctly--

Your brain isn't going any faster...well, not in general.  Some of the sub-processes might be sped up, but definitely not all of them.  Most of the time acceleration comes from 'short-cuts' in the dream.  I.E. if an hour passes in real life, you probably won't remember exactly what happened every moment for the whole hour--more likely you'll just remember highlights and little tidbits.  In a dream, your mind only has to create these tidbits and highlights to make it seem like a significant amount of time has passed.  Also, it doesn't have to go tripping over itself to process as much sensory data.  

And as a side note, how the hell does this thread manage to stay alive so long?

----------


## ShortyPenguin

I warn you in advance, this message is probably going to be pointless....

I haven't been to DreamViews in 4ever!
...so um.....hi again!

Tsen-
(O Squirrel King, your royal Fuzziness, etc.), Trevor told me to get back on here so I did  :tongue2: 

Yep-I've randomly decided to call you the Squirrel King again....
...
...
I'll stop typing now.  -_-

MY HAPPY PILLS ARE WORKING!   ::mrgreen::  
---This Advertisement brought to you by Lexapro---

----------

